# Uber Eats has a 72% tip rate.



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

My normal car is in the shop. I only generally do XL Lux and Lux SUV rides. But while it's in the shop I didn't want to sit around idle so I borrowed a family member's car and was just doing Uber Eats for fun and to generate a little extra cash. Well it's nowhere near as lucrative as doing the luxury XL and Lux SUV rides I did find something interesting. 72% of the people I deliver to actually tipped. And honestly it's not that bad because you don't have to deal with people and most of the deliveries are done in under 10 minutes. Maybe I'll stick to doing this for a little while.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I switch between UberX and Eats often. It’s nice not to have pax in the car.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Enjoy while it last.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I take it the green check marks mean tip?



TampaGuy said:


> I switch between UberX and Eats often. It's nice not to have pax in the car.


Do you have to switch modes in the app, or can you accept both requests? I've only done Lyft, so I have no idea how Uber's driver app works


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> I take it the green check marks mean tip?
> 
> Do you have to switch modes in the app, or can you accept both requests? I've only done Lyft, so I have no idea how Uber's driver app works


You can choose which options you want to drive for based on what you are approved for. Me, I can do eats, X or Select.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Not sure if it's in your area only but when I did Uber eats for a short period time due to promotion, the tip rate is at best same as Uber X. More along the line of 20% 1/5 that do tip. You can also check numerous videos on youtube to see how badly ubereats are paying. People do pizza delivery get way more tips than eats.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Tony Neo said:


> Not sure if it's in your area only but when I did Uber eats for a short period time due to promotion, the tip rate is at best same as Uber X. More along the line of 20% 1/5 that do tip. You can also check numerous videos on youtube to see how badly ubereats are paying. People do pizza delivery get way more tips than eats.


I delivered pizza for a long long time for a major chain. Even a bad night, which means I'm in the store a lot folding boxes or something, I still made $12/hr (also means not burning gas nor miles on car). Most nights I made $20/hr. Could go up from there on how the dice fell. 90% of people ordering pizza tip, which is the flip opposite what I have found with Eats.

I've considered going back to pizza. But in the end I like my freedom of when to work. And I've had some real dick wad managers in that job, as well as totally cool ones.

But the big difference is even a slow night when you aren't running orders you are still making min wage while in the store. Compared to any gig job no orders, no PAX, no pay.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Dominoes and Pizza Hut are always hiring drivers... but no way I want a schedule. I've quite a lot of 'part time' jobs where I specifically and constantly told the manager that I cannot work FRI/SAT/SUN (my normal job). At the interview, at the first day, the day before the new weeks schedule comes out.

So when I see I'm scheduled to work a full shift Friday I remind them of the many times I told them I can't work weekends. 

Managers would always just say 'you're scheduled to work, show up or you're fired'. I would laugh and make sure to have all my crap out of there before the friday shift.

Some idiots had the nerve to even call me wanting to know why I no called/no showed.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Must be regional. My tip rate on UberEats is probably between 10-20%.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Les than 5% my experience


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2019)

If you are making tips at a 72% rate, keep it up! However, the few times I've tried driving for Uber eats, it was terrible. One person expected me to deliver it to her front door because she was in her bathrobe(she also took forever coming out of her house). Another order took me almost an hour to complete for only $13. It took 9 minutes to drive to the restaurant, 40 minutes driving to the person's house, plus another few minutes for the customer to come outside and get their order. I was paid $12 by Uber, and a $1 tip an a dinner that probably ran $50-$75. Plus that order had horrible smelling food that stunk up my car! Ubereats doesn't give you an estimate before you accept the trip on how long it will take to deliver the order. Also unlike delivering pizza(I used to do that), they have no sort of parameter zone set up on how far away the delivery can be. So if the customer doesn't possess enough common sense to realize that their food might be cold by the time it arrives there house if they order from a place that is too far away from them, you might get a complaint. And yes that can happen, even if you have a warmer bag, depending on how the restaurant wraps the order.
I'll stick to driving passengers, thanks.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I did Ubereats one night....
I drove 10 from my house to a strip with tons of restaurants that are on ubereats and turned the app on. 
There was Hooters, red lobster, McDonald's etc.

After about 20 min I get a ping for McDonald's..not the one a block away from me but one 18 min away. I get there and the freakin foods not even ready. I waited 11 min for the order, 1 meal for 1 person. With the dollar tip it ended up being under $5.00

People at taco Bell were rude and the food wasn't ready. They wanted to know why I wasn't wearing an Ubereats shirt..huh

I made like $25 in 4 hours and wasted tons of gas. It was a total joke


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

RodB said:


> I did Ubereats one night....
> I drove 10 from my house to a strip with tons of restaurants that are on ubereats and turned the app on.
> There was Hooters, red lobster, McDonald's etc.
> 
> ...


McDonald's is like that around here. Their policy is to do UE orders dead last, so it's not uncommon for a driver to wait over a half hour when it's busy (if they're stupid enough to do so).


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, they had customers walk in order big orders and get their food while I waited..


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I delivered pizza for a long long time for a major chain. Even a bad night, which means I'm in the store a lot folding boxes or something, I still made $12/hr (also means not burning gas nor miles on car). Most nights I made $20/hr. Could go up from there on how the dice fell. 90% of people ordering pizza tip, which is the flip opposite what I have found with Eats.
> 
> I've considered going back to pizza. But in the end I like my freedom of when to work. And I've had some real dick wad managers in that job, as well as totally cool ones.
> 
> But the big difference is even a slow night when you aren't running orders you are still making min wage while in the store. Compared to any gig job no orders, no PAX, no pay.


It's around 75% or so around here, and 25% or so for UE IME. Otherwise, my experience is pretty similar. $12.75 base pay, and even in the slow of summer you're still likely to average ~$17.50/hr before gas. In fall and winter it's more like $22.75/hr avg. I notice that in my area people seem to tip better in the summer, but I'm not sure why. I certainly won't complain as it makes the slow nights more bearable. :biggrin:


----------

